# Picking out boer market goats for 4-H



## showgirl1 (Nov 14, 2014)

My brother and I show market goats at our county fair. We usually we go with cheaper goats but last year the selection was horrible. This year we're going to a breeder that supplied last years reserve champion. Because we're going to be spending more money, we wanna make sure we know what to look for in conformation, muscling etc. Any help is appreciated!  I prefer lambs and I know what to look for in market lambs. Should I be applying the same standards of market lambs to market goats? Thank you so much!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

My experience is yes! just like all show animals you want them to be built well straight back, no break in the top line. wide and square. you can always add muscle to them later with good feed and exercise.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Good legs and feet, deep body and widely set... look at the parents to get an idea of how he will look... also it is harder to tell when they are really young too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of market goats that are lacking in bone, width, and length. Make sure they are deep in the twist, too.


----------

